# W



## Roger Longbottom (19 Jan 2020)

W


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Jan 2020)

Mastic... it's the one thing where I'll admit defeat and get a subby in.
I'm reminded nightly of this by the 'wedding cake icing' around the bath from when I last tried it


----------



## Profpointy (20 Jan 2020)

Cut the cable tie not the cable. F@&£d that up more than once


----------



## slowmotion (20 Jan 2020)

Plastering. I can fix and finish plasterboard pretty reasonably but anything more than patch plastering with wet plaster ends up being pretty awful.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2020)

Glossing, luckily I have a mate who is a time-served Coach-painter and he enjoys painting he just doesn't like the prep so as long as I rub everything down Geoff is quite happy to apply the paint.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2020)

As above, i hate painting and gloss is my most disliked job. 
I get paid at work to do it which i dont mind 

Funnily enough i hate paving after 30 odd years of doing it most days


----------



## alicat (20 Jan 2020)

Painting and decorating. I just end up wearing the stuff.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

alicat said:


> Painting and decorating. I just end up wearing the stuff.


That made me laugh, if the wife & I are painting which I will only do under huge duress, at the end of the sesion, my paintbrush is almost clean, my wife has a brush handle the same colour as the paint along with all her hand & quite a bit of her clothing.


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2020)

All and any of it  so I don't


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2020)

Laying carpets, or lino.. I'm useless at it!! 
Anything else, I can do. Laminate flooring (in fact, I'm relaying the hallway in No 1 daughter's house tomorrow, due to a water leak ruining the present boards.)
Plumbing, painting etc. Fine, no probs.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2020)

I am generally just rubbish at DIY. I used to quite enjoy wall papering. Didn't enjoy painting but was reasonable at it it.
I laid the laminate floors in the conservatory and porch......and its actually quite good.
Nowadays I call in Mr Fixit.
Last 2 decorating jobs, I employed a professional and have to say, he did good job.


----------

